# Primo Pocket Watch. Information required.



## hartley353 (Nov 8, 2013)

Recent find is this Primo pocket watch. The case is open face gold filled, and the movement is a 7 jewel swiss positive wind. the movement and the case carry the same serial number 2939147. The watch is in good working order. The oddity is the case back is stamped Primo USA on the inner face. WEB searches have found only one other in a full hunter case. Even with the help of fellow members I have found it difficult to place images on this site, so please don't ask. My hope is that some one may have further knowledge of this watch manufacturer.


----------



## hartley353 (Nov 8, 2013)

Seems this is to become one of life's mysteries, all enquiries have drawn a blank.


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

it is difficult, for me also,. to place a photo on this site, with a statement. a photo might help your search. some forms are set up with "add photo. and if you have your pic,s stored on your computer, they appear with the text. if they are stored on the cloud (like photo bucket ) good luck'


----------

